# Wrong Time?



## Aulë (Apr 6, 2003)

I have just noticed that the TTF clock has skipped forward an hour today.
Now I know that America and Britain are going into daylight saving time, but that shouldn't effect me, as I have selected GMT+8 in my settings.
Why is this so?


----------



## Beorn (Apr 6, 2003)

This thread will explain your problem.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 6, 2003)

Ah OK, thanks,

I'll just have to adjust to GMT +7 then.


----------

